# Any Washington/Oregon Haunters Going To The PNW Holiday Swap Meet??



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

COOL i am close to portland


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

Saki you should come if you are around. I will post some pics of stuff I am bringing as we get closer! Each year we hope it gets bigger and bigger and I would love to see more Haunters there.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm gonna be home in AL in July and August. I live in Vancouver, WA. If I can get some clear plastic material for cheap, I'll do a Pepper's Ghost from my laptop. Anyone know of any good haunts near East Evergreen BLVD?


----------



## DeadEyes (Jul 2, 2013)

Dang! I'm down in Eugene, but I have WAY too much stuff to sell to be able to get it up there. I would need a u-haul! Sounds really fun, though! Hope it's a great success.

Josh


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Dead Eyes you are making me want to Bring a U Haul to your place  We are getting items all together for the big Swap meet here. So far I am bringing this chunk down and more props I need to get to.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow...Fun. This sounds like my kind of event. If I lived anywhere near, or was even visiting, I would so be there!


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

C ya Saturday , can't wait


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If anyone in Vancouver wants to do something for Halloween, is going to Davis Graveyard, and/or needs help at the home haunt, PM me. I 'm looking for something to do for Halloween, but can 't drive, because I 'm visually impaired.


----------

